# Spanish fork



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

I want to hunt Spanish fork canyon this year for turkeys 🦃, any good spots up that way worth checking out?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Asking for a turkey spot after just joining is like asking where you can shoot a 200 inch buck on opening day. 

There are turkeys all over that canyon. Take a drive and look at where streams or creeks cross the roads and see if you see tracks and go from there.


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

I fail to see how asking a question shortly after joining has a **** thing to do with hunting, and I’m not sure if you have gotten gas lately but it’s up there in price. so why would I just go drive all over hell before asking where a good place is to check out. Thanks for your reply but it was as helpful as **** on a bull.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

If gas is a concern you probably aren’t in a financial position to go on the hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

How manny more ass holes are on this thing?? You guys should be helpful and kind to people that are like you. Money is not really an issue but I can’t drive every where in Utah to find a new spot to hunt. I thought this place was to help fellow hunters not try and make your selfs feel superior over the world, your comment was not helpful or respectful, if I ever see you out back and you need help I’m not stopping good luck to you! Can the next guy say something helpful?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Here’s something helpful on top of some other previous helpful info. Put some gas in your rig and go look for turkey sign. Your welcome.


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

Your a dick man I have looked probably more than you have


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol. Critter really nailed it already. 
Another option is to drive up the canyon and see where other hunters are parked already. Then go there

Be sure to come back on here and name the trailhead so you’ll have more company the next time out.


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

Nope I’ll hunt by myself. I remember years ago people were helpful and kind you all have let your ancestors down and the hunting world would be better off with out you!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Peaches, here is some free advice. You probably shouldn’t come on the forum asking for people to be nice by calling them A holes and Richards. That seems a bit counterintuitive, wouldn’t you say?

Where are you from? Cool buck in your profile pic. Is that you? How long have you been hunting turkeys?

Let’s try to be kind to one another. After all, isn’t that what this forum is for?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

You’re a real peach aren’t you . Get over yourself man. For every new member on here there’s probably 50 others scrolling through here hoping for someone to name drop a good spot. Sorry your not getting the gps coords to a strutting Tom. But not sorry really. 
Critter really wasn’t that mean to you and he actually did give some good advice. Get your panties out of a bind. Hopefully your hard work pays off this year and you can come here and share a success story.


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

Hey man they started it, all I did was ask a question they were the rude ones. I’m in the trades and deal with nicer guys.


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

one4fishing said:


> You’re a real peach aren’t you . Get over yourself man. For every new member on here there’s probably 50 others scrolling through here hoping for someone to name drop a good spot. Sorry your not getting the gps coords to a strutting Tom. But not sorry really.
> Critter really wasn’t that mean to you and he actually did give some good advice. Get your panties out of a bind. Hopefully your hard work pays off this year and you can come here and share a success story.


I know how to hunt them I wanted to know if it’s a good place to go try and if anyone knew of an area to try not a GPS pin on a Tom, it would not be hunting if someone led me right to one!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Peaches said:


> Hey man they started it, all I did was ask a question they were the rude ones. I’m in the trades and deal with nicer guys.


You must not deal with ironworkers.


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

one4fishing said:


> You must not deal with ironworkers.


Are you saying your an iron worker


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

But really. Spanish fork canyon is big. It’s ok to mention that there are birds all up and down it, because there is. When you start narrowing down areas by saying stuff like trail heads or Forrest service roads you’re really asking the whole internet to come hunt with you. People work hard for “their spots” and they don’t want competition. 
If I had anything to share with you about specifics I might PM you if you didn’t come off so entitled. The only good spot I know up there is on a friends private property. 
Good luck


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Yessir 
I ar an ironwooker


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

one4fishing said:


> Yessir
> I ar an ironwooker


All I asked is if it was worth checking out, good luck this year and in your career


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Peaches said:


> How manny more ass holes are on this thing?? You guys should be helpful and kind to people that are like you. Money is not really an issue but I can’t drive every where in Utah to find a new spot to hunt. I thought this place was to help fellow hunters not try and make your selfs feel superior over the world, your comment was not helpful or respectful, if I ever see you out back and you need help I’m not stopping good luck to you! Can the next guy say something helpful?


Hi! Add me to the azzhole list! Some days I can qualify as multiple azzholes! 

you draw a tag and are just NOW worried about where to go? And think the internet is the place to do your scouting? Pound sand peaches! Go figure it out yourself like we all had to. Or go get on a circle jerk fakebook page and ask them where to go. Odds are you’ll get about the same type of response. And if gas really is a concern, turkey hunting, or any hunting, doesn’t sound like something you can afford. Better stay home.

i can send you on a wild goose chase if you’d like. Send me a PM peaches. I’ll tell you all the secret spots 😘


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Peaches said:


> Your a dick man I have looked probably more than you have


Sounds like you should be in good shape then. Make sure you come back and share some pics of your bird with us!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

One more thing: I like the name Peaches. It suits you.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a good one. 🍻


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I was about to name drop in all smartassery, but my wife was looking over my shoulder, and said "Don't say that! He might get shot there!" Not far up the canyon either. The natives can be restless there. Colorcountry _might_ know where i'm talking about. Ive avoided the place for a few years now. 

edit:


Critter said:


> Asking for a turkey spot after just joining is like asking where you can shoot a 200 inch buck on opening day.


THIS. 
The number of people both hunters and non hunters is worse every year. Last year I was saying to myself "this might be the last year we hunt here". Last thing I'm going to do, is point the way so i can have even MORE people to contend with.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Guess peaches should have gone the "mocking jay" route. Would have had tons of guys wanting to take her out.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I chase turkeys, but don't care if I do or don't anymore. Shot plenty of birds in the SF Canyon area and don't hunt it anymore. Have a better place now. With that being said, maybe I'll give out some very good areas to look at??? As Lone_Hunter said, get the Natives restless.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Honestly though, there's only so many turnoffs through the canyon. WIthout looking at a map, I can think of six. It's not hard to scout. 

The issue I'm having is over the last few years, there's like 4 or 5 groups of hunters (including myself) all crammed into one area. Each can honestly lay claim to "I've always hunted around here". The surrounding hills have changed so much over the last few years, it's funneled all of us right into one or two areas, everyone used to be spread out, but now we're stepping on each others toes. A new guy showed up last year, plopped a blind down, and made with all sorts of stupid. One guy I know of always jeep camps in the same spot every year, asked me if it was mine, which is how I know about it. 

It used to be such a great area, now it's kinda ****ty. Trash left everywhere, whole countryside is getting tore up. Please don't add to the problem.


----------



## Peaches (10 mo ago)

MooseMeat said:


> Hi! Add me to the azzhole list! Some days I can qualify as multiple azzholes!
> 
> you draw a tag and are just NOW worried about where to go? And think the internet is the place to do your scouting? Pound sand peaches! Go figure it out yourself like we all had to. Or go get on a circle jerk fakebook page and ask them where to go. Odds are you’ll get about the same type of response. And if gas really is a concern, turkey hunting, or any hunting, doesn’t sound
> 
> ...


It’s an over the counter tag bud I could go any where I want to.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Honestly though, there's only so many turnoffs through the canyon. WIthout looking at a map, I can think of six. It's not hard to scout.
> 
> The issue I'm having is over the last few years, there's like 4 or 5 groups of hunters (including myself) all crammed into one area. Each can honestly lay claim to "I've always hunted around here". The surrounding hills have changed so much over the last few years, it's funneled all of us right into one or two areas, everyone used to be spread out, but now we're stepping on each others toes. A new guy showed up last year, plopped a blind down, and made with all sorts of stupid. One guy I know of always jeep camps in the same spot every year, asked me if it was mine, which is how I know about it.
> 
> It used to be such a great area, now it's kinda ****ty. Trash left everywhere, whole countryside is getting tore up. Please don't add to the problem.


I blame Californians.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Peaches said:


> It’s an over the counter tag bud I could go any where I want to.


You should try Spanish Fork Canyon. TONS of turkeys there and NOBODY else knows about them. Even with countless online inquiries from guys totally not looking for a honey hole or GPS pin!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Peaches said:


> It’s an over the counter tag bud I could go any where I want to.


Oh, well... in that case. Here's an awesome strut zone. Have fun!








40°07'33.2"N 111°26'12.6"W · Nebo School District, UT


Nebo School District, UT




goo.gl


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Peaches said:


> It’s an over the counter tag bud I could go any where I want to.


So why the phuk you trying to Jew guys out of their spots on a forum where you starting calling people azzholes on like post #3 on your accounts creation. Go anywhere you want! Have fun! 🙃


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

In before the lock!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Peaches said:


> Nope I’ll hunt by myself. I remember years ago people were helpful and kind you all have let your ancestors down and the hunting world would be better off with out you!


This is one of the most unintentionally hilarious things I have ever read on here. The angst is palpable 😜


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> This is one of the most unintentionally hilarious things I have ever read on here. The angst is palpable 😜


He doesn't recognize the irony, does he? 

Oh well, I tried to get to know him. He actually let us know who he was very well without answering any of my questions. He let his ancestors down, for sure.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wire said:


> Guess peaches should have gone the "mocking jay" route. Would have had tons of guys wanting to take her out.


What if "Peaches" is mocking jay? Now that would be funny! 

Well played Peaches. Well played.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> What if "Peaches" is mocking jay? Now that would be funny!
> 
> Well played Peaches. Well played.


I wondered the same thing. Dammit, Moose, I will never know what to think about one of these kind of threads again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> What if "Peaches" is mocking jay? Now that would be funny!
> 
> Well played Peaches. Well played.


I wondered so I took a look at his IP, it is in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> I wondered so I took a look at his IP, it is in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.












BTW, im surprised nobody called me out on the map location. 😆


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lone_Hunter said:


> View attachment 151661
> 
> 
> BTW, im surprised nobody called me out on the map location. 😆


I thought about putting up a map location of all the spots that I have shot turkeys or seen turkeys in Spanish Fork Canyon and then figured that all I would have is a map with a whole bunch of yellow pins that overlapped the other ones. 

But you also have to figure out that Spanish Fork Canyon is only where HWY 6 runs through, all the other side canyons have their own names.

I wouldn't call him a troll yet since some corporations may have IP addresses that will point to locations other than Utah, but............................


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Someone tell Mockingjay I have those fish skins ready for her wallets 🤣 🤣 

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I wondered the same thing. Dammit, Moose, I will never know what to think about one of these kind of threads again.


I told you! I called it from the beginning and everyone laughed at me. But in the end it appears i
Was right


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Spanish can be good. The Toms seem to be higher than the hens right now. Follow the snow line to get an idea of what is the area. Big area, use glass to cover big areas.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Comparing this guy/girl/whatever with the king/queen of troll...Mockingjay...is ridiculous. MockingJay worked many of you like fools. Beat you like Redheaded step children, toyed with your heart strings and roused your emotions to a fevery pitch. All without a nasty word spoken. MockingJay will live on in the annals of Trolldom monarchy, the very Meme of troll, unchallenged by the likes of this rooky.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Comparing this guy/girl/whatever with the king/queen of troll...Mockingjay...is ridiculous.


I agree. This guy, er, entity, whatever, pulled the proverbial fly out of the trout's mouth by going full adzhat on post #3. 

Amateur effort.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, i'll be honest, he fooled me. I thought he was genuinely that stupid with the original post. 🤪


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Well, i'll be honest, he fooled me. I thought he was genuinely that stupid with the original post. 🤪


I have a hard time distinguishing satire fron legitimate news articles these days. Lets not be too hard on ourselves.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Well, i'll be honest, he fooled me. I thought he was genuinely that stupid with the original post. 🤪


Probably from California!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Maybe Peaches/Mokingjay thought this was a tender site and could get hooked up in one afternoon? more than like just a fool.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Maybe Peaches/Mokingjay thought this was a tender site and could get hooked up in one afternoon? more than like just a fool.


No, they/them/her/he/she/him/shim/it likely just has the hand me my trophy mentality and wants someone to do the hard work for them. That’s it.


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

Peaches said:


> I want to hunt Spanish fork canyon this year for turkeys 🦃, any good spots up that way worth checking out?


Yeah there are quite a few assholes in these forums. That being said the suggestions are accurate just start walking up some creeks and you may find some. They’re not discrete creatures.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Peaches said:


> All I asked is if it was worth checking out, good luck this year and in your career


PM Sent and good luck.


----------

